# Dressage clinic pictures, would love input!



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Had a awesome two day clinic with my wonderful californian trainer this last week. My little pony was a rockstar! Worked on our shoulder fore in waa nd trot, keeping him up and forward. After getting him in front of my keg with good hind end power I was able to sithim down more and he lifted his shoulders up, got light and able to open his stride up into a bigger, with more swing of a trot. It was awesome. It was only his third trip up to the horse park, second time in the large covered arena, so he was what I call a bit of a gummy worm on the long sides (wiggly lol) gotta love the young greenie :wink:

For myself iv been really working on my leg postition from hip to heel and keeping my foot pretty straight, since we are using small spurs on him. I'm been doing arm/shoulder stretches to realxe my shoulders better to keepbackand hopefully been riding better in keeping my chest up.*

Iv come along way since my march car accident and it will still be awhile before my body is back into full working condition with no after math pain.

Without further adu....he is what I haves far from the clinic. I'll have more when I get back from my big Europe trip to post as well so keep checking back!

I'm really hoping to get feedback on how we look, how i look. How he looks. How we have maybe improved!?
Thanks
Sam

Clinic pictures:

















































Her are a small set of pictures from back in early summer, I'd say may or June I think. Just wanted these for comparison and I will be getting video links up today too, but they are very fuzzy and ididnt see much that u can't answer myself from those. 

Thanks!:wink:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are some pictures from back in early summer, June i think....just for comparison


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice, and a big improvement in carriage. I like what your new saddle does for your position. Honestly, you look like a different - longer - rider. Your horse is more balanced and carrying himself. Great job!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, he's much more through his back in the new pics. He's really stepping up nicely from behind. It's night and day in terms of improvement. I see you have a seasonal milk chocolate/ dark chocolate horse too!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes I do hehe I love his darker black color! 
Been working so hard and was so pleased with what we got out of the clinic! Just so bummed about his trailer accident that happend while unloading him at home after the 2nd day


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What trailer accident?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

He had a complete freaking out moment and tried charging out backwards and hit the butt bar and got stuck under it and scraped up his whole right hind and his back is extremely swollen and sore. It was the scariest moment of my time with him cause we couldnt do anything but wait till he got out cause we would have gotten kicked. His withers are gonna really be sore cause he really got stuck up on that and our butt bars dont have padding on them so it was the round metal that full force got shoved all along his spine


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ouch! Well that sucks. Hope he doesn't have any lasting memories of that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sam , 

YOu look better than ever. Your position has improved hugely and your horse looks soft and fresh. Great job!

What kind of saddle is that?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Tiny!
It's a friends Keifer! They have a couple in my size for a good price at Olsens and so I'm hoping to try one when I get back from Europe, also have Ollie a couple back massages and have the thermal reader go over him a couple timestomake sure his back will be good after this wonderful trailer accident


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You are riding a million times better. NOW you look like you're riding Dressage  Lovely lower leg, knees not gripping anymore, elbows bend, hands soft and giving. I love it!

Its hard to tell a huge amount just from those couple of pictures, only one is really clear of your horse, but he looks so much more engaged, there is a connection from the hind legs to your hand now, and the hind legs are swinging through much more freely. He'll start building up his back now, if he keeps working in this frame you'll see that he'll bulk up behind the saddle where there is currently a dip.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you!!
I was so pleased with all we got out of the two days with Charlie! 
Once I get back from my trip in Europe ill be able to come back and ride my little heart out  once I get back I'll able to post the video I got, I haven't even seen it yet lol!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

wow! he looks so good! big improvement


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow! You guys are really looking good! The only thing I notice is that although your upper body is looking better, your shoulders are still a bit rounded, and your upper body still looks just a bit forward.... I know you were in an accident and are still recovering and that you're working on it, but one of our instructors uses the phrase 'tata's to the moon!' to remind the riders to open the chest and get the shoulders back. So its become kind of a mantra around here.... I know that for myself, even without any injury, it can cause some cramping in my upper back, so I work on it for short periods of time. Just thought the phrase might help you to remember to focus on it for periods of time in a way that doesn't stress you out!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Haha! I love that!
I'm sitting here in a bit of pain tonight for sure!
My back is not happy from two hard days of riding and then very little moving around now after....really seized up, felt better today and now just extremely tender to even sit in the car and on the couch. Not looking forward to the 14 hour flight i have in 3 days....makes me wanna cry right now really lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

So it's 14 hours huh? I was just sitting here doing the math on that one when you said Europe and your location says Seattle. Is it non-stop or are you stopping off in our lovely New York City?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I wish it was only 14 hours to Europe from me in Southern Australian!! Try 24 hours


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you flying Frankfurt to San Fransisco? What airline? I went to Romania 6 years ago with a 1 yr old and a 3 year old, and although the flight was long, it wasn't as bad as I had imagined. I flew Lufthansa, and the stewards/stewardesses were just AWESOME! Total trip time going was 22 hrs, and coming home, it was 24, but it seemed much shorter...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Isn't it Seattle to London to Frankfort? Over the north pole?


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

For me, it was Seattle to San Diego, or San Francisco, can't remember which, then to Frankfurt, then on to Romania...


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes tiny, seattle to London with and hour and45 min layover then off to paris!
I'll be in Paris for 5 days then Burgandy for a night. Off to Switzerland next, going to hike in the Swiss alps for two days. Going to Munich Germany for three days! From there Venice for 3 days! Chinque terra for the next three days. Then Rome for two nights then three nights in vienna three days and then.....HOME!

I'll be creating a Europe travel thread with tons of pictures!! Too bad none of you are in any of those places so we could meet up! Although Tiny you are the closet andim sure sometime this next year our paths will cross!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

HOw in Carnation did you get to take such a big trip!? nobody ever takes ME on big trips like that (sniff).


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Grandma passes, inheritance came, once in a life time trip with my mom so we said why not!  don't worry I'll post tons of pics!


----------



## HorseyMum (May 30, 2012)

Kind of off topic - but I love your horse, he looks very sweet. You've improved so much! I stalked your other threads, lol..


----------

